# Help! Bitter taste!



## grizzog (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have the Smokin-it model #1 electric smoker.  

It seems no matter what I make, and no matter how much wood I use, there is always a bitter aftertaste to the meat.  I used 1.2oz of applewood for a couple racks of ribs.  The smoke flavor was pretty light, but there was a slightly bitter aftertaste.  I did a meatloaf with 1.4oz of applewood, which resulted in a strong smoke flavor, but a very bitter aftertaste.

Any suggestions?  I'm using dry applewood chunks you can get from the big-box stores like Home Depot.

I've read perhaps putting the chunks in foil and poking some holes in the top of the foil could do the trick...

I also have the a-maze-n tube smoker, but there isn't too much room in the tiny model #1 for it, and it also doesn't take kindly to being dripped on.

Thank you!


----------



## seenred (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not real familiar with your smoker, but this sounds to me like creosote buildup on your food.  Depending on how well ventilated your smoker is, and how you adjust the vents to control air flow, heavy smoke can sit in your cook chamber and bathe your food in this chemical, which does lead to a strong bitter-tasting food.  Can you describe the smoke coming out of your exhaust?  Is it is a heavy, billowing white smoke?  That heavy smoke could be the culprit of your bitter taste.  Talk to Todd at Amaze-N Products about which of his generators would work better in your rig.  Perhaps you need the AMNPS instead of the Tube smoker.  Todd's a member here as well (TJohnson), and you could PM him for some advice.  His smoke generators will produce hours of perfect, thin blue smoke, with no creosote.

Maybe others who are more familiar with your particular smoker will weigh in.  Good luck, and let us know how it goes.  BTW, it looks like this is your first post.  When you have a chance, stop over in the Roll Call Forum and tell everyone a little about yourself.  It'll give the members a chance to give you a proper SMF welcome.

Red


----------



## disco (Apr 15, 2013)

grizzog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the Smokin-it model #1 electric smoker.
> 
> ...


Please keep in mind that I am new to smoking too but I own a cabinet electric smoker (Bradley Digital) and had the same problem. At first I was closing the damper down believing it would give more smoke flavour. I kept having the same problem you are having. I started opening the dampers full and letting more air flow and it mostly went away. Then, I started giving my smoker a quick clean with soapy water once a month and it went away totally. I don't know if this will work in you but you can give it a try.


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 15, 2013)

I just had the same problem with some Apple Wood I got at Home Depot on a whim (impulse buy really). I noticed it was really dry and somewhat odd looking, used it on some CB (against my better judgement) last weekend and had the same results. I have never had a problem with any other wood I used in the SI getting a bitter flavor, so for me I am blaming it on the wood. I'm going to do another run to be sure, but after many smokes in the SI #3 this is the very first time I have had that bitter flavor. I let the CB mellow for a week in the fridge, and I sliced it as thin as possible so it's not too bad on the finished product, but I know it's there and it should not be. Sucks to finish a 2 week curing process with a crappy smoke, but live and learn I suppose. I just have not ordered the wood from a reputable source like I should lately, the box stores are notorious for having crap wood for smoking and I should have known better.

Also, welcome to the forum. Be sure to head over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome here at SMF.


----------



## grizzog (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the responses.

Unfortunately, the Smokin-it doesn't really have any dampers to open/close.  There is a small drain hole in the bottom - maybe 1/2" or less in diameter, and then about a 1" chimney hole up in the top of the box.  

The smoke coming out of the top is generally pretty thin, but I opened the door to check the meatloaf was staying in form, and the entire chamber was filled with thick smoke.

I have one of the a-maze-n pellet smokers, but I'm not entirely sure it's going to fit in this tiny smoker.  I'll probably give it a try if I can't get this Smokin-it to do any better...but I'm hoping there is some trick so I can use this smoker as intended :-(.













smoker.jpg



__ grizzog
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## grizzog (Apr 15, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> I just had the same problem with some Apple Wood I got at Home Depot on a whim (impulse buy really). I noticed it was really dry and somewhat odd looking, used it on some CB (against my better judgement) last weekend and had the same results. I have never had a problem with any other wood I used in the SI getting a bitter flavor, so for me I am blaming it on the wood. I'm going to do another run to be sure, but after many smokes in the SI #3 this is the very first time I have had that bitter flavor. I let the CB mellow for a week in the fridge, and I sliced it as thin as possible so it's not too bad on the finished product, but I know it's there and it should not be. Sucks to finish a 2 week curing process with a crappy smoke, but live and learn I suppose. I just have not ordered the wood from a reputable source like I should lately, the box stores are notorious for having crap wood for smoking and I should have known better.
> 
> Also, welcome to the forum. Be sure to head over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome here at SMF.


hmmm...that's an interesting situation.  Perhaps I'll order some wood chunks somewhere else and see what happens!

I have some hickory that I got from Smokin-it...but after bitter tastes with apple, I'm fearful.


----------



## turnandburn (Apr 15, 2013)

does the smoke inside compare to whats  coming out the top, like others have said maybe not enough flow. i know it doesnt have dampeners or anything, but r u sure there isnt anythng blocking or hindering that exhaust?...? maybe a small film or something? idk, just a thought. hope you get it figured out.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 15, 2013)

It's not easy to make the decision to modify your smokers by cutting into it but you should consider putting in a better vent control.   One thing that will help is opening it up say every hour or so and  doing a "smoke exchange" so to speak.   

Grizz i really don't think it has anything to do with your wood you're using except w/ the possibility you're using too much but rather poor air flow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't know about your Apple wood, but you're right---I think your smoker is too small for the Amazing Tube (AMNTS). You should get the AMNPS (Amazing Pellet Smoker). The smoke shouldn't be thick & white when you open the door.

I know my Son used to have a "Cookshack" smoker. It had one exhaust vent in the top of the smoker, in the center. It use to drip liquid crap on the food.

It looked similar to your smoker.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 15, 2013)

Could be that the apple wood you are using is heavy with sap.  Try another type of wood or if you want to continue using the wood you have, cut back on the amount even though you aren't using very much.  Your smoker has a moist environment so it wont take much smoke to get a smoky flavor.


----------



## geerock (Apr 15, 2013)

I think others have identified the problem. .. air needs to move thru the chamber and / or you need to cut down on the amount of wood.  Smokin it unit is very tight and efficient with low air flow.  If that heavy smoke is hanging aroung the meat too long its going to make it bitter.  You don't need a lot of wood to get a nice flavorful smoke.


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 16, 2013)

grizzog said:


> hmmm...that's an interesting situation.  Perhaps I'll order some wood chunks somewhere else and see what happens!
> 
> I have some hickory that I got from Smokin-it...but after bitter tastes with apple, I'm fearful.


Give those rounds that came with it a shot, just 1 piece, to see if it helps. May want to run your smoker @ 250* empty for a few hours to "burn" any bitterness out of it before trying the hickory.


grizzog said:


> I have one of the a-maze-n pellet smokers, but I'm not entirely sure it's going to fit in this tiny smoker.  I'll probably give it a try if I can't get this Smokin-it to do any better...but I'm hoping there is some trick so I can use this smoker as intended :-(.


Even if you get it to fit, it will not work well in the chamber as it's just too tight to provide adequate airflow to the AMNPS/AMNTS.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2013)

These guys have all given good info but just for the heck of it...What's in your rub? There are a few spices that can be bitter as well...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2013)

grizzog, morning....  Below is a smokin-it owners forum.....   I think I have read where only one or two chips are used in the smoker.....  Read the owners manual...  I think the amount of wood to use is spelled out in there.....  

They do not have much in the way in vents....  I will take an educated guess that the wood you put in the smoker comes out black, there is no white ash left at the end of a smoke.....  If that is happening, you are making charcoal....  more air is needed....  

Below is a thread started by SnorkelingGirl....  Her SmokinTex is basically the same as a smokin-it.... It needs air.... there are mods described to get rid of the "creosote" taste...  Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133283/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/31/smokin-it-owners


----------



## sound1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I was thinking that the airflow/smoke may be the issue but JJ's  post reminded me of a recent batch of paprika that I threw away because it tasted like **** and bitter as hell. I'm in the habit now of tasting all my spices before I add them to the mix. Amazing how different brands/batches of the same spice can be so different.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 16, 2013)

Suggest before modifying your smoker or buying more equipment. Take the time to experiment and learn your smoker.  Play with different types and amounts of wood along with the temps and times while keeping detailed notes.   Don't worry about the color of the smoke or how the wood is burning for now, but do record it.  You can practice on a few bacon strips or chicken wings for instance.  After you learn the smoker then you can make adjustments if you feel the need.

Tom


----------



## geerock (Apr 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> These guys have all given good info but just for the heck of it...What's in your rub? There are a few spices that can be bitter as well...JJ


Good call, chef.  Its happened to me a couple of times over the years.  Herbs and spices do not have an unlimited shelf life and sometimes are just bad quality.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2013)

geerock said:


> Good call, chef. Its happened to me a couple of times over the years. Herbs and spices do not have an unlimited shelf life and sometimes are just bad quality.


Paprika is notorious for getting bitter with age as well as Dry Mustard Powder and stale White Pepper...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> geerock said:
> 
> 
> > Good call, chef. Its happened to me a couple of times over the years. Herbs and spices do not have an unlimited shelf life and sometimes are just bad quality.
> ...



That's good to know... my white pepper and mustard powder are both old...  thinking I'm gonna throw em out and get new...  just cuz I can....


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Good call on those spices, i learn more every day....i'll put those spices in my freezer to make them last longer.  Grizz i did see your smoker shouldn't have more than 8 oz of wood or you could have bitter taste.  You probably know that but just in case...


----------



## old sarge (Apr 16, 2013)

grizzog- Go light on the wood. I have a large smoker and normally use just 2 ounces.  It is roughly the same size as the model 3.  The chamber will fill with smoke, lots of it as the draw to exhaust is minimal.  You get a large chunk or two of wood smoldering and smoking inside, it will build up with only one place to go and it is not in any hurry. It lingers and the small particles in the smoke impart the flavor we all love.  But too much is a bad thing.

On wood. Buying in the big box stores is economical.  But what was the source of the wood?  How was it stored before being bagged and shipped?  Was it sap or heartwood? Lots of variables.

I would only buy wood from a reputable source.  Try Marks Tree Farm.  Another source is the maker of the Big and Little Chief smokers.  There is also Smokin-it, Smokin Tex, and Cookshack.

And I would cut back on the amount of wood. If you get good results but weak smokiness, you can sauce it up for the meal and increase the wood on the next cook.

Good luck.


----------



## grizzog (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice.  This is quite an incredible forum.

Today I cleaned out the smoker a bit, and I'm running it empty for a few hours.  It's amazing how much smoke is coming out with nothing in there at all.  ...it's TBS too!

I'm going to do a few sausages tonight with .5oz of chips that I have.  I wrapped them in foil with some holes in the top so they don't fall through the firebox on the SI.  Good or bad on the foil?

In regards to rubs, the meatloaf was mixed with salt, pepper, and werchestershire (sp?).  

The ribs I use McCormick's Applewood Rub (I like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   - not sure if that's blasphemy or not)

(And all the ingredients for those that need something to read: Sugar, Spices And Herbs (Including Chili Pepper And Red Pepper), Garlic, Salt, Maltodextrin, Onion, Silicon Dioxide (Added To Make Free Flowing), Tamarind Extract, Molasses, Apple Cider Vinegar, Natural Applewood Smoke Flavor, Malic Acid, And Caramel Color.)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2013)

grizzog said:


> Thank you all for the advice.  This is quite an incredible forum.
> 
> Today I cleaned out the smoker a bit, and I'm running it empty for a few hours.  It's amazing how much smoke is coming out with nothing in there at all.  ...it's TBS too!
> 
> ...


Foiled chips with holes is fine, but you might want to look into getting a 5 X 8 AMNPS. It will give you up to 11 hours of perfect smoke without any bother, once you get it lit good, just sit back & relax.

I like many of things from "McCormick's", including their rubs, but they are a bit pricey. Only ever see small jars.

Bear


----------



## seenred (Apr 17, 2013)

It sounds like your rub/seasoning is not the issue (unless your McCormicks has been in the cabinet well beyond its expiration date), but rather too much smoke volume for your air flow.  You'v'e gotten alot of great advice from guys who know plenty about your rig, so you should be good to go.  With any new smoker, its always trial and error until you get it dialed in.  Good Luck!

Red


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2013)

grizzog said:


> Thank you all for the advice.  This is quite an incredible forum.
> 
> Today I cleaned out the smoker a bit, and I'm running it empty for a few hours.  *It's amazing how much smoke is coming out with nothing in there at all.*  ...it's TBS too!


grizzog, morning.... the smoke you see is creosote and other condensed particulate buildup being volatilized......


----------



## old sarge (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE on WOOD:

I just heard from Mark Coppinger at Marks Tree Farm (http://www.bestbarbecuewood.com/).  If you use the  coupon code "drop5", you can save $5.00 on a large box of wood.


----------



## jimmybh (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a smokin-3 and have used it 3 times, pork and chicken. I have used up to 3.4 oz of hickery/apple wood. No bitter taste. I am not very experienced at this point at smoking foods. Could the wood product have been somehow contaminated and was the smoker seasoned before use? Could there have been something in your seasoning or rub? Hope you solve this mystery.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is another link for wood.  I am  posting this ONLY because of this  statement they make on their site. I include it here.  The key word is pesticides.  I suppose growers would use pesticides to control pests in their orchards, and that could conceivably affect the wood.  Also deceased trees could be harvested for chips and chunks, as well as tree pruning. Always good to check the source and ask questions.  I hadn't thought about pesticides before but it makes sense.

http://bbqsmokingwood.com/Wood Smoking.asp


----------



## grizzog (Apr 22, 2013)

Success!

Tried a new type of wood.  I got some pecan chips from a local store here, used .4oz then another .2oz once those were done for some chicken legs/thighs.  They came out fantastic!

I've made sure to take the drip pan and place it on the ground below the smoker rather than in the holder so I could get a bit more airflow.  The chips were just ash when the smoke was over, rather than charcoal.

Thank you everyone for the responses.


----------



## seenred (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats, grizzog!  Glad you got it ironed out...

Red


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 22, 2013)

Glad you got it straightened out. I did salsa, trout and ribs over the weekend with my old wood and no issues. I love HD (I'm like a kid in a candy store in that place), but it is NOT the place to buy wood chunks for smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Glad you got it straightened out. I did salsa, trout and ribs over the weekend with my old wood and no issues. I love HD (I'm like a kid in a candy store in that place), but it is NOT the place to buy wood chunks for smoking.


Exactly!!  X2

Bear


----------

